# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  کار با دوربین های IP Camera

## a_b_toops

کسی راجع به کنترل دوربین IP Camera  چیزی می دونه.
در این دوربین های چه  package های ارسال می شه و دریافت می شه

----------


## a_b_toops

نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم هم اکنون
ایا کسی در این باره کار نکرده من می خوام از طریق tcp ip  به دوربین وصل بشم و بعد اون رو کنترل کنم تا حدودی میدونم قالب ارسالی دوربین چی هست ولی اینکه به کدام پورت اون با چه قالب ارسالی وصل بشم نمی دونم

----------


## gbg

سلام
من قبلا براشون برنامه نوشتم
تو سی دیش یه اکتیو اکس هست نصب کن
آی پی بده
و چندتا متد داره
برای نمایش توقف و عکس گرفتن و ...

----------

